
Show HN: Monsiv – A lightweight alternative to Chess - monsiv
https://monsiv.com/
======
the_dave_santos
Interesting game, I played against the AI. It's smart and not simply making
random moves. Well done!

~~~
monsiv
Thanks! It uses the minimax algorithm to a depth of 5. Beyond that, it starts
making silly moves :D

------
tcbawo
Fun to play and somewhat challenging. The rules are simple, but I kind of wish
there was a single pop-up with the rules. It would have saved me some trial
and error.

~~~
monsiv
Sorry, there's some rules here: [https://monsiv.com/how-to-
play](https://monsiv.com/how-to-play) Hopefully it makes more sense now!

~~~
tcbawo
Very nice. I notice I keep accidentally swapping pieces when I mean to switch
to highlight a different piece. I wonder if a dragging motion would be more
natural.

~~~
monsiv
That can be annoying, I agree. I tried to get drag working nicely when I first
started building it, but it was a pain to get it working on all the different
mobile browsers. I've put it on my TODO list to revisit though.

~~~
O_H_E
Suggestion: click select the other piece, click & hold swap them

I lost a couple of times because of that

